# NEW video on healthcare in Spain



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

*Information video about healthcare*

Made by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office and posted on YouTube.

_Britons coming to Spain to live permanently, as well as those who have recently arrived, must register properly with the Spanish authorities to ensure they are fully protected by the country’s state health system. But many expatriate Britons don’t get round to it and, as Mr Thomson finds out in the video “Moving to Spain? Think about Healthcare!”, this adds worry to illness or injury and, in the worst cases, can result in big bills. 

Even Britons in Spain who do think about healthcare then sometimes fail to finish the job. Last year 7,888 Britons received healthcare forms from the UK but didn’t then register with the authorities in Spain. A lady from Gandia in Valencia now faces a large bill after being treated for cancer. It is estimated there could be up-to 20,000 UK state pensioners who have not registered correctly for healthcare in Spain. 

The new video points people in the right direction.

Moving to Spain? Think about healthcare! - YouTube 

There is also a video about the EHIC on their channel too. _


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Moving to Spain? Already here? Think about Healthcare!

We are pleased to announce the launch of a new animated video from the Department of Health and the British Embassy in Madrid that gives official advice to British Nationals thinking of moving to Spain or for those who are already living here but haven't yet registered. You can watch this video called “Moving to Spain? Think about Healthcare!” on YouTube here 

Make sure you don’t run up an expensive healthcare bill and register properly for healthcare in Spain before it’s too late. Also, we would like to know your opinion on this video, so please take our 2 minute survey here. 
For more information, please visit our website www.healthcareinspain.eu


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Watched the video but when I went to the website mentioned it was down


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

If you click the link then click on and copy the URL address - put it into Google you´ll find some links work 

Davexf


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you Dave


----------

